# Ridgid R4330 Planer squealing



## imhotep531 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just bought my first planer, a Ridgid R4330 at Home Depot. This planer got good reviews and came with a lifetime warranty so I pounced.

After passing a small piece of scrap wood through it 7-8 times making only about a 1/64" cut each pass, I shut it down and swept up some sawdust. When I cut it on again it made the most awful squealing sound. Now that's all it does, makes a loud squeal so I cut it off immediately. The reset switch does not appear to be tripped and if it was the machine wouldn't even cut on anyway.

Did I get a lemon or should I check something specific?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not having any experience with this particular model, it sounds like your belt is slipping and just squealing as the motor shaft and pulley are rubbing agaisnt it. Is your cutter head still turning?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Bring it back to Depot... Let Ridgid deal with it. It shouldn't be squealing, I've had a ridgid tp1300 planer for quite some time and no squeal... Get a new one and start over.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

imhotep531 said:


> I just bought my first planer, a Ridgid R4330 at Home Depot. This planer got good reviews and came with a lifetime warranty so I pounced.
> 
> After passing a small piece of scrap wood through it 7-8 times making only about a 1/64" cut each pass, I shut it down and swept up some sawdust. When I cut it on again it made the most awful squealing sound. Now that's all it does, makes a loud squeal so I cut it off immediately. The reset switch does not appear to be tripped and if it was the machine wouldn't even cut on anyway.
> 
> Did I get a lemon or should I check something specific?


I have that planer for a few yrs and no trouble. What i would do it take it back right now and get another one. I belive they will do it being you just bought it. Don't let them talk about warrenty? You just got it. I used to work at the HD and if any problum's ask for the store manager not the dept head if you get any guff?? It is a good planer. Mite be a beiring in the motor if could have been setting for a long time in the warehouse??? No belt would do that. Nothing wrong with the reset button. If you take the plastic piece off where the dust shoot is you can se the head with blades are now it will lock so you cant turn it unless you move the little lever on the left side that you can move the head. if you want to see if it is in the head??? I would just take it back?


----------



## imhotep531 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well I figured it out. I know, I know, read the manual FIRST.

Upon investigating I found a spring-loaded lever that engages one of several notches on the cutting head. The manual calls it a locking lever that is automatically engaged when the dust collector is removed from the planer. That's Ridgid's way of saying you can't use this without the dust collector in place.

But actually you CAN because I had not installed the dust collector when I ran the first piece of scrap through it!

So I installed the dust collector which has a tab that depresses the lever downward and disengages it from the notch on the cutting head. Now she's purring, no more squealing.

I'm really worried about what actually happened during the first operation. Clearly it is NOT able to run with that lever engaged so that means somehow the lever stayed disengaged without the dust collector tab depressing it. I just hope I didn't damage something. It's a mystery how that all took place.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So, it was the belt rubbing? Glad to hear you figured it out.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> So, it was the belt rubbing? Glad to hear you figured it out.


Kenbo 1 - America 0

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> So, it was the belt rubbing? Glad to hear you figured it out.


that was a lever that lock's the head so that you can change the blades with out the head moving. It will rub on the head if not ingaged a complete lock It is on the left side like i said. If the dust shoot isn't put on the lever try's to lock . Glad that was all it was.


----------

